# عبد الرحيم الغول الآن على قناة دريم مع وائل الابراشى



## coptic hero (24 يناير 2010)

*اتفرجوا حالا على المجرم عبد الرحيم الغول فى برنامج الحقيقه مع وائل الابراشى على قناة دريم *


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يناير 2010)

*تمام بتفرج عليه

شكرا كوبتك على الاخبار السريعة دى*​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (24 يناير 2010)

اللي عايز يسمع ويشوف الحلقة كاملة من هنا
http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=c351f5441


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*أتفرجت عليه

ولسه جزء تانى

راجل غلس جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## meromero30 (24 يناير 2010)

دي الاجزاء ال 8




		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزءالسابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثامن 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء السادس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الخامس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الرابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثالث 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الثاني 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الاول


----------



## عاطف عزوز كامل (25 يناير 2010)

رب المجد يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون
ثقوا انى قد غلبت العالم
هذة تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وكلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ونحن نعمل بها ونؤمن بها وننفذها بكل ايمان وحب وثقة فى ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## androw2000 (25 يناير 2010)

*اناهو القيامة والحياة*
*الرب قادر ان ياخذ حق هؤلاء الشهداء دون الحاجة لاى دليل*
*لانة يقول ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*​


----------



## suzyyy (12 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أتفرجت عليه
> 
> ولسه جزء تانى
> 
> راجل غلس جدا جدا جدا​*



*
ممكن اعرف الجزء التاني اتذاع ولا لأ

لأني مش لاقية الحلقة التانية خااااالص

*


----------

